# Immersed Nesaea crassicaulis flower



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is a photo of a Nesaea C flower.

This is an indoor emersed setup
This is from an opentop setup with sump tank to simulate river movement. There is no co2 injection and it is lid by 2x 15 watt NO bulb.

Nutrients added to this tank is uncontrol. I randomly dose from a mixture of 3 teaspoon to 500 ml of kno3, 3 teaspoon to 500 ml of PO4, and 2 tblspoon of trace.

Emersed Nesaea crassicaulis









Nesaea crassicaulis flower


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful flower EDGE! Congratulations.

Best,
Phil


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Just a quite update, it looks like the pods are rippening. The 3rd crinum flower looks like it is about to bloom. The first 2 burnt to the PC light. I moved this stalk to the back corner where it has better air circulation.

I wil lpost a picture of the crinum once it open


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Hi Edge, congratulations for the beautiful flowering. One question, what about the asexual reproduction of Nesaea? have you tried to cut the main axe to root the apex as a new plant? I friend of mine have this problem to solve, a high growth of an unique shoot. Thanks. Maurici.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks

I do that quite often in the submersed form.
I cut the top off and replant it. The only problem with this is the rooted part usually get shaded by the top part. It takes a while for the new growth to develop into a thick stem.


If this is what you are referring to...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

such a pretty little flower. to bad it is so tiny *L*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony, 

Like They say "As long as the pollen gets to the pistil..."


----------

